# The GELITE² by GERMAN STIL VAPOR



## Alex (7/6/17)




----------



## RayDeny (7/6/17)

Have a look at the review Todd dose on YouTube. This looks like a very interesting tank but HUGE!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (7/6/17)

RayDeny said:


> Have a look at the review Todd dose on YouTube. This looks like a very interesting tank but HUGE!



lol...that is what the video in the first post is...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

